# Let the Galaxy Burn and Tales of the Old World Questions



## ADarke (Sep 14, 2010)

Let the Galaxy Burn is a compilation of short stories from Into the Maelstrom, Dark Millenium, and Words of Blood. Tales of the Old World is a compilation of short stories from Realm of Chaos and Lords of Valour. 

My question for both books is whether or not these are complete reprints of the individual anthologies, or are the omnibuses merely selected stories from each volume? I am wondering whether, to be a completist, I should pick up the individual anthologies as well. 

I've looked and unfortunately I have not been able to find the Tables of Contents of any of the books online. 

Thank you for your help with this question!


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll just give you the story list of the two i have and hopefully you can cross reference with the omnibus:

Into the Maelstrom

Salvation
Into the Maelstrom
Emperor's Grace
The Raven's Claw
Children of the Emperor
The Black Pearl
Acceptable Losses
Tenebrae
Ancient Lances
Hell in a Bottle
Unthinking Justice
In the Belly of the Beast

Dark Imperium

Apothercary's Honour
Daemonblood
Nightmare
The Lives of Ferag Lion-Wolf
Small Cogs
Angels 
Hellbreak
Battle of the Archaeosaurs
Know Thine Enemy
The Wrath of Kharn
Ancient History
Snare and Delusions
Hive Fleet Horror


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Off hand, I do know that _Hell in a Bottle_ is in _Let the Galaxy Burn_ as well as _Into the Maelstrom_, so you may be right. This is actually one of my favourite 40k short stories. A good twist


----------



## ADarke (Sep 14, 2010)

So far it appears that all of "Into the Maelstrom" and almost all of "Dark Imperium" are in "Let the Galaxy Burn". 

Does anyone have the table of contents for Words of Blood, Lords Of Valour, and Realm of Chaos? Thank you!


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Let the Galaxy Burn contains:

From 'Deathwing':
'Pestilence' by Dan Abnett
'Suffer Not the Unclean to Live' by Gav Thorpe
'Unforgiven' by Graham McNeill.

'Deathwing' also contains seven stories not in 'Let the Galaxy Burn', two of which are in 'The Inquisition War'.

From 'Into the Maelstrom': everything.

From 'Dark Imperium' everything except:
'Hive Fleet Horror' by Barrington J Bayley.

From 'Words of Blood' everything except:
'Chains of Command' by Graham McNeill - also found in 'The Ultramarines Omnibus'
'Missing in Action' by Dan Abnett - also found in 'Eisenhorn'
'Liberty' by Gav Thorpe - also found in 'The Last Chancers'.

Also included:
'The Fall of Malvolion' by Dan Abnett - also available by free download
'The Tower' by CS Goto
'Playing Patience' by Dan Abnett - also found in 'Ravenor: The Omnibus'.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Children of the Emperor was good and quite poignant


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I only owned Let the Galaxy Burn and didn't realise it was a collection of stories that had been printed elsewhere. It was a great collection though.


----------

